# Freeport - 8/4



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Could use one more for a day trip out of Freeport on 8/4. Leave at 5:30 to 6:00 a.m., and it will likely be all day. Trolling the edge, maybe jigging for A/J's at the rigs, whatever the day brings. 

Vessel is a Bert 28. Two epirbs, radar, but no raft. Burn expected to be roughly 130 gallons of diesel, all depends on where we go. 

Expected to bring your own food and drinks. Tackle - bring some if you want, but not required. Smoking and drinking is OK, but don't get hammered drunk. Showers are available at the marina. Equal split of the fish and costs. 

Respond to ernesto856 at gmail dot com. My pm's here are almost full, and I will not have access to those pm's later this week. 

Go/no go will depend on seas. Forecast now is 2's, but that may well change.


----------



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

sent you an email. Def interested


----------

